# Foxpro Help



## stripper (Apr 15, 2008)

When hunting coyote, what is the best calls to start with when first making a stand? We just purchased a FX3 and are new to the whole coyote hunting. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Try any locator call, do this for up to 1/2 minute then wait about 5 minutes then do it again and wait then switch to a disstress call or challenge howls depending on the area and how hard it is hunted. The fox pro is excellent cause you can download a number of different coyote howls and barks. I don't have one but a cousin I hunt with does and we have had good luck with it. Good Luck


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Try going to VarmintAl.com. They have tons of free downloads. They even have a whole 5 minute series complete with silent pauses in between calling sounds.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

rugerdogdog said:


> Try going to VarmintAl.com. They have tons of free downloads. They even have a whole 5 minute series complete with silent pauses in between calling sounds.


I've got one I downloaded from there that is over 15 min long complete with multiple pauses.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Artoxx said:


> rugerdogdog said:
> 
> 
> > Try going to VarmintAl.com. They have tons of free downloads. They even have a whole 5 minute series complete with silent pauses in between calling sounds.
> ...


same here , i down loaded a bunch of sounds from that site .

http://www.varmintal.com/coy5-20.htm


----------

